# Site check please



## Darfion (Oct 31, 2003)

Just updated my site and I would be grateful for your comments


----------



## Shubin (Nov 4, 2003)

Your Mykonos gallery is sooooo very cool.  The one with the boat and the chairs is not only visually attractive, but tells a story of where many of us want to be. Mmmm, to pull up in my boat and order breakfast! Very devine!  

The site design itself is a bit different to many of the gallerys I visit, but that's not a bad thing.  My personal opinion is that the colours that make up your site are too dark, and distract from the highlight, which are your images.  But I'm not exactly the be-all-and-end-all  of good web taste, so take that comment as you see fit.

Thanks for sharing it.  I can't wait 'till I get my own 'real' webpage up, not just the gallery on a freebie site like I currently have.


----------

